# How do I take apart a Power Mac G5?



## IceDigger (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a bad sata cable and sata power cable, yea both are bad. Problem is I can't get them out to replace them because of the way the damn case was designed.

Are there any documents online how to take this thing apart? The side panel is damn easy but I basically need to get behind the hard drives or take the hard drive bay out.

Also where can I buy apples proprietary sata power cable for the hd? The data cable is just your normal pc sata cable but the power one is different.

Power mac 2.5ghz dual power pc.


----------



## IceDigger (Sep 5, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 5, 2006)

Apple's service manual shows that you cut one end of the data cabel to remove it. You can't thread the replacement cable through the original path, Apple simply runs it in between the two hard drives. The hard drive power cable is only available from Apple with a replacement case...... 

Just a thought - maybe there is a 'Y' connector to go from the CD power connector, and one end is an SATA power connector? I don't know if such a thing exists.....


----------

